# 40 Vaporesso Target Mini Kit



## Stosta (31/5/16)

So I wasn't a fan of the original one, but Vaporesso have done some interesting things with regards to tanks. This thing is actually quite cute.
*
SOURCE -* http://www.heavengifts.com/Vaporesso-TARGET-Mini-TC-Kit-1400mAh-Silver.html
*






Product Introduction
*
Target Mini, as part of the Target family, maintains the same classic design, while smaller in size. It is by far the smallest mod, easy to use and with many cool features. Its enhanced circuit makes it reliable and consistent to use. It adopts dual child locking mechanism that prevents children from accidental open the tank and get contact with the e-liquid inside. It is truly carefree filling since the coil would remain inside to avoid overfill. With its unique leak resistant structure, you will be rest assured to enjoy the vaping with clean hands. It is also a combination of Direct to Lung and Mouth to Lung settings. Built with CCELL ceramic coil inside, it is guaranteed to deliver the most original flavor of your e-liquid. With 40 watts of maximum output and a built in battery of 1400mAh, the Target Mini will be favorite day to day mod. Target Mini is truly small yet more than enough for your vaping experience.
*
Target Mini Mod*
Diameter: 36.5 x 24.2 x 58.1 mm
Temperature Range: 100℃-315℃/200F-600F
Output Wattage: 5-40W
Suitable Atomizer: VW:0.15Ω-5Ω / VT:0.1Ω-1.0Ω
Standby Current: ﹤30uA
Voltage range: 0-9V
Battery Cell: Lithium 1400mAh Built in
Casting: Zinc Alloy and Stainless Steel
Thread: 510 Thread
Display: 0.49” OLED

*Guardian Tank*
Diameter: 22 x 55 mm
Capacity: 2.0 ml
*
Target Mini Kit comes with*

1 x Target Mini Mod
1 x Guardian Tank (CCELL SS 0.5ohm Coil Preinstalled)
1 x Extra CCELL MTL 1.5ohm Coil
1 x Mouthpiece for MTL
1 x USB Charging Cable
1 x User Manual

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (31/5/16)

And also the new tank...

http://www.heavengifts.com/Vaporesso-TARGET-Pro-Tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (31/5/16)

I like the 'Guardian Tank' that comes with the kit. Top fill, top air flow and cup design makes it (hopefully) leak free.
Along with the small size I would buy one.
Dave


----------



## Neal (31/5/16)

If any of our younger members are undecided about a lucrative future career, perhaps getting into Chinese to English translation may be a good move...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/5/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (23/6/16)

Is anyone stocking this Mod or kit in SA yet?


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/6/16)

@Rob Fisher heres one to sit next to your nugget and it takes ccell coils

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

